# Schwinn Speedster



## Tooth McGavin (Aug 26, 2008)

Just received a yellow Schwinn Speedster 3 speed. Need some parts or pointers on restoring the thing. If you have any links please let me know. I wanna make this my college commuter to class and back!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/

http://www.schwinnbike.com/usa/eng/forums/index.php


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

I've restored several of the old Schwinn 3 speeds. Here's the things you'll need to do...

For sure:

Clean, repack and re-adjust fork, crank and front wheel bearings.
Clean and relube chain.
Add a few drops of light oil to the Sturmey Archer rear hub.
Shoot a few drops of heavy oil into the pedal bearings.
Adjust brakes with new pads.
True the wheels.

Maybe, depending on condition:

Install new tires.
Install new cables.
Install new pedals.

Optional:

Polish it up real nice!

Here's one that was found in the trash, and given the once over. 
I sold it for my asking price of $85 dollars and had several more inquiries from people wanting the bike.



















Whenever I open the bearings on these 30 plus year old bikes, the grease is always gone or dried up real sticky like. Do not skip this step if you intend to start riding it regularly. Done right, these bikes will ride on forever. Have fun!


----------



## Phillip Hallstrom (Apr 12, 2013)

My bike that is exactly like that i was offered 700 dollars for it. I have also seen them for sale for that much now.They are collector items.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

The Schwinn bubble burst. You missed high tide

But if you can, take that offer and run


----------



## Silver King (Mar 5, 2013)

hollister said:


> The Schwinn bubble burst.


Not entirely. I get good prices on late 60/early 70's Schwinns right around late summer (i.e., Burning Man and start of college).


----------



## Silver King (Mar 5, 2013)

AlmostQuick said:


> I've restored several of the old Schwinn 3 speeds. Here's the things you'll need to do...
> 
> For sure:
> 
> ...


^^^
This about sums it up. The only thing different than a standard bike is the SA3. If the shifting is being temperamental, be sure to check the cable, cable adjustment, and integrity of the shifter. Be careful opening one up though if it comes to that; those pawl springs in there like to disappear.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

3 years ago....


----------



## Root Beer (Mar 10, 2011)

Someone offered one for free but I passed. I'd rather have a more standard model Schwinn. That yellow Breeze is pretty nice. Gotta love these old threads....


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

C'mon! Fat-tired, dirt-riding, vintage-retro-classicky, MOUNTAIN bicycles only.

We make exceptions for (but still ridicule) skinny-tired Kleins.

Your Schwinns are the opposite of the Pat Benatar song. They DO NOT belong.


----------

